# Using a looper in a live band situation



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I have no experience with a looper but am wondering if anyone has tried this.
I'm thinking in a trio situation of laying down a rhythm track and then playing a solo over it.
Can the recorded loop be started easily in time with the drummer?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So long as you practice you'll be fine. Theres many artists who use live looping. I think theres a reverb article on it.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I find it very difficult to be accurate with the timing. Good luck and practice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

Seen this gentleman in Kitchener.
Solo act. Drum machine, the works.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

From what I understand it's ALL about your ability to hit the pedal IN TIME, at the right time. Master that so you can do it right every time and you're good to go.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up my buddy jean paul de roover. Dude's a loop beast.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah stopping the loop on 1 so it can keep repeating works better when I don’t think about it.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Lots using it. From local pub guys to the late Chris Cornell and that chubby red headed English guy whose name I can never remember.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Definitely timing and practice. A buddy of mine does it seamlessly with drum machines, Bass, guitar and vocals using a mixer. He even had a keyboard involved at one point on top of all that. Pretty much like that video above actually. It's crazy cool when you can do it really well.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> Lots using it. From local pub guys to the late Chris Cornell and that chubby red headed English guy whose name I can never remember.


Ed Sheeran!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> Ed Sheeran!


The modern day guitar god for some kids. HELP! lol


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Some will laugh, but the best looping musicians I have seen have been on cruise ships. Rythym, fills, lead, percussion, harmonica, beat boxing... amazing stuff. Takes a talented solo artist to set up a PA, a mic, a looper, and a guitar in front of a few dozen people and be perfect for an hour set.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm terrified to try it live. I like a rhythm section that can react in real time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I'm terrified to try it live. I like a rhythm section that can react in real time.


Just dont screw up


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I have seen plenty of solo artists using loopers, but have yet to see one in a band context.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've only used mine to queue certain effects like the air raid siren at the beginning of War Pigs. I'd imagine if you were to use it in a band setting for anything rhythmic everyone would have to have impeccable timing.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Check this out... It's really impressive. The looping starts at about 3 minutes. I think Cornell uses a Digitech JamMan


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw Dany Michel live a few years back at the Black Sheep doing his looper thing.
Here he is doing “Billie Jean”


----------

